# [SOLVED] Sony camcorder USB port



## woodardd7 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a Sony handycam camcorder DCR TRV38. I am trying to download with the USB port. I have windows 7 operating system. It will not reconize the camera, nothing happens not even found new hardware. It use to reconize the camera. Does anyone know if the USB port on the camera goes bad?


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Sony camcorder USB port*

try a different usb port on pc.
try a different usb device on pc to verify usb slots are working.
try a different usb cord if possible.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sony camcorder USB port*

If you have a firewire port on your computer and a firewire cable (should have come with the camera) it will be much better than USB for capturing video - USB transfers sometimes lead to dropped frames and audio problems, particularly with DV. Because you have a DV camera the computer won't recognise it as a separate drive - you need to capture the video (in real time) using the software that came with the camera or any video editing software you have on your computer - Windows Moviemaker will do it.


----------



## woodardd7 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Sony camcorder USB port*



Prophet said:


> try a different usb port on pc.
> try a different usb device on pc to verify usb slots are working.
> try a different usb cord if possible.


I have tried all of these that is why I think the port on the camera is bad.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sony camcorder USB port*

have you tried your camera and cable on a different computer?
check the compatibilty of your camera's software (drivers) with Windows 7 too - some older hardware is not compatible with Windows 7 - go to the manufacturer's website and see if they have Windows 7 drivers available.

edit: this from the Sony site:

# Not Supported:

* The USB streaming feature is not supported with the Windows 7 operating system.


----------



## woodardd7 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Sony camcorder USB port*



zuluclayman said:


> If you have a firewire port on your computer and a firewire cable (should have come with the camera) it will be much better than USB for capturing video - USB transfers sometimes lead to dropped frames and audio problems, particularly with DV. Because you have a DV camera the computer won't recognise it as a separate drive - you need to capture the video (in real time) using the software that came with the camera or any video editing software you have on your computer - Windows Moviemaker will do it.


Thank You, I tried the firewire and this worked!!


----------



## woodardd7 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Sony camcorder USB port*

Thank You, I tried the firewire and this worked !!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sony camcorder USB port*

Glad we could help you :grin: 
If that is all we can do for you at present could you please mark the thread as "solved" by going to "thread tools" drop down at the top of this thread - and please come back and visit us again if you need further help :wave:


----------

